# WildBoar Before & after(Caution Blood shots)



## Idabowhntr (Jul 1, 2005)

Good looking Euro. You shoot him with your bow? That's a nice boar.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree, nice job. Will it be a wall mount or table mount?

:thumbs_up


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

Great Job!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Where's the blood?


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Something I have seen before that is real sharp is to paint the skull high gloss black. Take your time and get it really shiny. When it is jet black with white teeth and tusks it looks awesome. I have also seen a gator skull like it. 

I keep saving hog heads to do it but I just never get in the mood to clean it and end up throwing them out.


----------

